# Guppy fish got attack



## milindsaraswala (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought some 4 ghost shrimp, and some guppy fish for my 18 Gallon tank. Suddenly my 5-6 guppies start dying. I thought I got bad batch of fish. They I buy more guppy fish from other pet shop. All was going good for 3 week. I was happy but suddenly I found that my guppy tail got bite and one shrimp was died. then after 1 week I was sitting and watching my tank and I show that shrimp was jumping on my fish and trying to kill. I just jump from seat and removed that all shrimp from the tank, what I found that those shrimp are not ghost shrimp but some kind of monster shrimp. 

Then I found that other guppy fish start bugging that attacked fish, so I put it in 8 gallon Q/T tank. He was much stressed and grasping on the surface for oxygen. I attach filter which is also generating oxygen and heater to 80 F. 
Now I am changing water every day to keep water condition good. Guppy start eating and swimming normally but it have red spot on it body and tail is bite lot.

I just wanted to know what I am doing is correct or not and I want to know what we can do make him quick heal.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Ghost shrimp don't attack fish. They do swim, often bump things, and will even land on fish and try to hang on, but they wont hurt them.

You likely have a nasty in the tank causing some fin rot or aggression. Have you tested your water with a good test kit and not strips? Sometimes spikes in ammonia, nitrites or nitrates can cause them to get extra aggressive. But your ghost shrimp are not going to hurt the fish! They swim around and snag algae and filter stuffs out of the water and will land if something is there, or try to. lol They may also feed on dead fish, but they don't hunt. They're more for algae with a rare treat of meat, but wont "Hunt" for it, but will nibble on it if it happens to be there on the ground.


----------



## milindsaraswala (Mar 8, 2008)

Sylverclaws said:


> Ghost shrimp don't attack fish. They do swim, often bump things, and will even land on fish and try to hang on, but they wont hurt them.
> 
> You likely have a nasty in the tank causing some fin rot or aggression. Have you tested your water with a good test kit and not strips? Sometimes spikes in ammonia, nitrites or nitrates can cause them to get extra aggressive. But your ghost shrimp are not going to hurt the fish! They swim around and snag algae and filter stuffs out of the water and will land if something is there, or try to. lol They may also feed on dead fish, but they don't hunt. They're more for algae with a rare treat of meat, but wont "Hunt" for it, but will nibble on it if it happens to be there on the ground.


Thanks for your reply and I am also sure that ghost shrimp cannot attach other fish but I think my shrimp is not ghost shrimp, I am pretty sure, I just buy thinking that it is ghost shrimp look into the pic of shrimp and injured guppy.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uaB7knZvBJMDdpVHdfd21ySlNSZEY4Y3ZMYXNNNWtOanlJ/edit?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uaB7knZvBJRGZ1c1BodlRXeGlOQk9rQ201QmtQUzZpaVl3/edit?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uaB7knZvBJRGxiZmRKLTJZUHpCblEwNFpPVnhjZmxxWFpJ/edit?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uaB7knZvBJRmU0WEdmNkthSkNYdnZ2QVBzZ1RHR0RwdjNn/edit?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uaB7knZvBJRnA3NWJCWENPUWpua1N1NURKVjZydGFQWS1j/edit?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uaB7knZvBJZmhYdDUxLTRvSF94MXRkc0RxVUhKbkQzZWtB/edit?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uaB7knZvBJaVdLWVhSSW9VWFJEaDJuRERGUlVjYk1PMThn/edit?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uaB7knZvBJaXRaUTY0Qzc1QmV3TkZlaXhJRTdMeW1qQTd3/edit?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uaB7knZvBJdklrR3JTNkU0cGJUY280c0FMa0oxWHloWmxZ/edit?usp=sharing

About my water my tank is established from last 6 month, I did cycle for 2 months and the day when it happen I had done PWC in the morning


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like ghost shrimp to me.

Your little buddy there doesn't look well. Guppies tend to rip each other up sometimes, especially males. Even if you have no females around they can and often will chew up each others tails. Your guppy looks like he got a nice chunk taken out by another fish, and he looks like he may be ill as well. If his tail is infected, it may be giving off a rotting smell, and that may draw your shrimp near it. But those certainly aren't going to hunt your fish, few shrimp of their size are capable even if they had claws, to do that kind of damage to a healthy guppy.
Is there any swelling or turning black or see-through near the damage? If so he could have fin rot or an infection. 

Do a good clean of your tank, make sure there is no build up of filth to cause an infection. Clean water is the best medicine for injury, for most things in fact.


----------

